# Marinated Thai Chicken Breasts



## norgeskog (Jan 31, 2005)

To intensify the flavors of this dish, some of the fresh marinade is set aside and poured over the chicken right before serving.  You can also use this marinade with pork ribs of small beef short ribs.

MARINATED THAI CHICKEN BREASTS

4 bonless skinless chicken breast halves

Marinade:

1/4 cup fish-sauce (in Asian section of supermarket)
3 Tbs peanut or vegetable oil
3 Tbs soy sauce
1 Tbs dark sesame oil (the dark is identified as roasted sesame)
1 Tbs lime juice
1 Tbs rice wine vinegar
2 tsp chili-garlic sauce or 1 tsp hot pepper sauce
2 tsp grated lime peel
1/4 cup finely chopped lemon grass (can substitute 1 Tbs lemon zest)
1 Tbs minced garlic
1 Tbs minced ginger
1 Tbs sugar
cilantro or Italian parsley minced for garnish

Place chicken in a resealable bag or dish.  Mix all marinade ingredients together.  Reserve 3 Tbs of the marinade in another bowl.  Pour remaining marinade over chicken and refrigerate for 2 hrs.  Remove chicken from marinade (discard marinade) and grill or cook as desired.  To serve, pour reserved marinade over breasts and garnish.


----------



## Entertain4Fun (Feb 15, 2005)

This looks great, I think I will try it this week!  Can somebody recommend what would go well with this for a vegetable?

Thanks


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 15, 2005)

Entertain4Fun said:
			
		

> This looks great, I think I will try it this week!  Can somebody recommend what would go well with this for a vegetable?
> 
> Thanks



I have made this, and it is good, I filed this before the    asked us to use the TNT and I did not go back to it.  Anyway, I usually make basmati or  jasmine rice and add peas and sauted mushrooms to the rice.  Sometimes I add pecans or almonds.  That seems to round out the meal.  HHope you like it E4Fun


----------

